# PP Trommelfilter erste Erfahrungen



## fiseloer (5. Dez. 2016)

Liebe Teichfreunde,
seit April betreibe ich einen PP35 Trommelfilter an meinem Teich.

Der Filter wird in Schwerkraft betrieben und von zwei BA und einem Skimmer gespeist. Der Teich hat ein Volumen von 35000L. Zur Spülung kommt eine Güde Tiefbrunnenpumpe GTT 900 zum Einsatz.
Diese liegt hinter der Biologie in einer Pumpenkammer.     

Ich möchte hier in loser Folge über meine Erfahrungen mit dem Trommelfilter berichten.

Hersteller ist die Firma http://www.devijverspecialist.com/c-2025194/filtersystemen/
Gekauft habe ich den Filter bei Andre Oltmanns http://teichbau-koi.de/.
Eingebaut wurde er von Norman Gnisdza http://www.tier-teichbedarf-gnisdza.de/, der mir auch die nachfolgende Biokammer auf Maß für meinen Filterkeller gebaut hat.

Abweichend zur üblichen Ausstattung habe ich vom Hersteller zwei 160er Ausgänge an der Unterseite des Filters (ohne Mehrkosten) einbauen lassen. Diese münden direkt in die Biologie.
Standardmäßig waren drei 110er Eingänge seitlich vorhanden.
Einen davon hat Norman verschlossen und einen neuen Eingang an der Unterseite eingebaut. Das war erforderlich, da mein Filterkeller sehr eng ist und wir sonst die beiden BA und den Skimmer nicht hätten anschließen können.
Die Steuerung kommt mit 2 Steckdosen zum Anschluss einer Spülpumpe und einer Teichpumpe.
Hier hat mein Elektriker eine Modifikation vorgenommen und eine dritte Steckdose zum Betrieb einer zweiten Teichpumpe eingebaut.

Der Hersteller gibt eine Einbauhöhe von 17cm über Teichwasserspiegel an. Norman hat den Trommler jedoch auf 14cm über Wasser gesetzt. Diese 3cm gleichen den niedrigeren Wasserstand im Filter aus, der entsteht wenn die Pumpe anspringt und das Wasser aus der Biologie in den Teich zurück fördert .
Damit erreichen wir eine optimale Ausnutzung der Siebfläche und geringere Spülintervalle.

Der erste Eindruck vom Filter war sehr positiv. Das Material wirkt massiv, die Verarbeitung ist tadellos.
Die Steuerung ist einfach aber sie macht was sie soll. Die Sensoren sind höhenverstellbar, die Spüldauer lässt sich individuell einstellen.
Ich habe alles auf Werkseinstellung belassen und habe optisch einwandfreies Wasser. Die Spüldauer beträgt 10 Sekunden bei einem Intervall von etwa 20 Minuten.

Seit 8 Monaten läuft der Filter ohne jegliche Störung wobei es einige grundsätzliche Punkte zu beachten gilt.
Fadenalgen, Tannennadeln, Laub etc. werden nicht restlos durch die Spülung beseitigt, da die Spülrinne keine eigene Spüldüse besitzt. Am vorderen Ende der Rinne setzt sich gerne mal etwas fest und macht eine regelmäßige Kontrolle zur Pflicht.

Hier kommen wir zum ersten negativen Punkt. 
Der Trommler besitzt keine Revisionsklappe zur einfachen Entnahme festsitzender Schmutzpartikel. Um ins Innere der Trommel zu gelangen ist ein Ausbau der Spülrinne und der beiden Siebelemente erforderlich.
Das ist zwar kein großer Aufwand, führt aber bei engen Platzverhältnissen, so wie bei mir, zu Problemen beim Herausziehen der Spülrinne.

Nach ein wenig "Herumprobieren" habe ich einfach mal den Hochdruckreiniger angeschlossen und die Siebe von außen gründlich gereinigt. Nach 10 Minuten Arbeit war der Filter sauber wie am ersten Tag.
Diese Aktion mache ich nun, je nach Verschmutzung alle 4-8 Wochen. Weitere Eingriffe waren bislang nicht erforderlich.

Nun geht es in den Winter, ich lasse den Filter zunächst durchlaufen, packe ihn in Styrodur ein und bin gespannt wie er mit tieferen Temperaturen zurechtkommt.

Wenn Ihr Fragen habt, immer gerne.


----------



## koiteich1 (5. Dez. 2016)

Hi Klaus
freut mich das du mit dem Trommler zufrieden bist.
Habe ja auch einen PP Trommler aber den PP50
Bin ebenfalls bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem teil.
Eine Frage habe ich aber:
Ihr habt den Filter nur 14cm über Wasserspiegel verbaut.
Was ist wenn du deine Pumpen mal abschaltest ??
Denke dann läuft alles über den Schmutzablauf.
Hast Du eine autom. Nachfüllung?


----------



## fiseloer (5. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Armin
wenn ich die Pumpen bewusst abschalten, mach ich vorher die Zugschieber vom und zum Teich zu.
Dann passiert gar nichts.
Wenn der Trommler sie abschaltet (Störung) dann laufen mir 3cm Wasserstand über die Schmutzrinne weg.
Wenn ich das bemerke, mach ich natürlich den Schlauch auf und fülle nach.
Wenn nicht, habe ich eine automatische Nachfüllung, die alle acht Stunden für 15 Minuten aufmacht.
Die brauche ich sowieso, um die Verluste durch die normalen Spülungen zu ersetzen.
Warnmelder ist immer der Skimmer. Wenn die Pumpen abschalten kommt der Skimmer hoch.
Da reicht ein Blick und ich weis was los ist.


----------



## joergrue (6. Dez. 2016)

Schön auch mal etwas Gutes über Preiswerte Teichtechnik zu lesen.
Wie hast Du das mit der Leitung von Deiner Spülpumpe zu den Düsen gemacht? Ich frage deshalb weil ich einen ähnlichen Aufbau vorhabe und mir Gedanken wegen dem Einfrieren mache.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## fiseloer (6. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Jörg,

von der Spülpumpe geht es mit einer starren Rohrverbindung zu den Düsen.
Hab Dir mal ein Bild angehängt.


----------



## joergrue (7. Dez. 2016)

So in der Art hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt.Bei mir würde es nur ein längerer Weg sein und ich wollte noch sicherheitshalber einen Feinstfilter als Düsenschutz mit einbauen.So wie bei Dir mit dem kurzen Weg und direkt über dem Wasser hätte ich auch keine Sorge wegen dem Einfrieren.
Hattest Du vorher schon mal einen Trommler mit aussenliegender Spülpumpe ? Ich frage deshalb...ob man einen Unterschied hören kann wenn die Pumpe getaucht ist.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## fiseloer (7. Dez. 2016)

Ist mein erster Trommler, kann Dir also nicht sagen wie laut eine trocken aufgestellte Spülpumpe ist.
Das wird wohl auch von Pumpen zu Pumpen unterschiedlich sein. Meine getauchte Pumpe hört man überhaupt nicht, das Sprühgeräusch der Düsen ist allerdings recht laut.
Wenn man eine Styrodurplatte auf den Filter legt und das Teil in einem Filterkeller mit massivem Holzdeckel betreibt, hört man so gut wie nichts mehr. Mein Schlafzimmerfenster ist 3 Meter entfernt.


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Dez. 2016)

Da muss ich Klaus recht geben wenn man da etwas Isoliert hört man die Düsen gar nicht mehr.
Eine getauchte Spülpumpe ist immer leiser als eine außen liegende.
Klaus das mit den 14 cm über Wasserspiegel kann ich bei mir einfach machen da ich mein Überlauf verschieben kann.
Werde das nächstes Jahr mal probieren
bei mir wird einmal am Tag für eine Stunde Wasser automatisch nachgefüllt.
Das einzige was ich bei mir noch machen muss ist bei den Rückläufen Zugschieber einbauen.
Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Filter zu 99% zufrieden.
Warum nur 99% ??
Das eine % Abzug gibt es dafür das man die UVC nicht vorn in die Sammelkammer packen kann. 
Macht aber nichts die liegt jetzt hinten in der Pumpenkammer.


----------



## fiseloer (12. März 2017)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

hier mal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht.

Der Trommler ist den Winter über (ich hoffe der ist jetzt vorbei), ohne eine einzige Störung durchgelaufen.
Im Filterkeller hatte ich nie weniger als 2°. Außentemperaturen nachts lagen teilweise bei -10°.
An 2 Tagen gab es eine dünne Eisschicht, die etwa den halben Teich bedeckte.
Die Spülintervalle sind auf 3-4 mal täglich zurückgegangen da ich nur minimal gefüttert habe und auch kein Schmutzeintrag wie Laub etc. vorhanden war.
Das Wasser ist glasklar aber seit dieser Woche tauchen die ersten Fadenalgen auf.
Die Fische haben anscheinend alles gut überstanden. Verluste sind keine zu beklagen und alle freuen sich, dass es wieder größere Mahlzeiten gibt.


----------



## Teich4You (13. März 2017)

Danke für den Bericht, das macht mir Mut den richtigen Filter erworben zu haben!


----------



## koiteich1 (13. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht, das macht mir Mut den richtigen Filter erworben zu haben!



Da stimmt einfach das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis


----------



## fiseloer (12. Apr. 2017)

Neues vom PP35.

Liebe Teichfreunde,

jetzt ist er fast genau 1 Jahr im Dauerbetrieb und letzte Woche war Stillstand angesagt.
Ich komme morgens zum Teich und sehe das etwa 7-8 cm Wasser fehlen.
Der Skimmer steht und signalisiert mir, daß die Pumpe nicht mehr läuft.

Erst mal einen Kaffee machen und dann auf Fehlersuche gehen.
Der Trommler hat, nachdem er offensichtlich im Dauerspülmodus war (siehe fehlendes Wasser) irgendwann komplett abgeschaltet.

Als erstes habe ich die Spülung manuell ausgelöst und damit war der Fehler auch schon gefunden.
Die Spülpumpe reagiert aber die Trommel dreht sich keinen Millimeter. Auch per Hand lässt sie sich nicht bewegen.
Lagerrollen, Lagerung und Getriebe kontrolliert ohne Befund. Steuerungskasten geöffnet und auf sichtbare Schäden kontrolliert ohne Befund.
Sensoren kontrolliert, ohne Befund.

Zwei Tassen Kaffee später bei Andre Oltmanns (der mir das Teil verkauft hat) angerufen.

Gesprächsverlauf Kurzversion:
- Moin Andre, meine Trommel dreht sich nicht mehr.
- Moin Klaus, kein Problem mach mal ein Video.
- wovon?
- Deckel von der Steuerung abnehmen, Spülung auslösen und die Kamera von allen Seiten draufhalten.
- warum?
- hilft enorm bei der Fehlersuche.
- OK, tschüss Andre.
- Tschüss Klaus.

Noch einen Kaffee und mit dem Handy ans Werk. Ich finde WhatsApp einfach nur super.

Gut eine Stunde später antwortet Andre:
- die Platine ist hin (Spannungswandler der die 230 Volt auf 12 Volt für den Trommelmotor reduziert).
- eine Neue geht gleich in die Post.
- konnte man das auf dem Video erkennen?
- ja.
- ist das schon öfter passiert?
- nein.

Nach 3 Tagen steht der Paketbote vor der Tür und bringt das Ersatzteil.
2 Imbusschrauben und 5 Kreuzschlitz später ist das Teil eingebaut.
Spülung ausgelöst, Trommel dreht sich.
Wasserstand im Teich aufgefüllt, Trommler eingeschaltet, läuft seit 6 Tagen einwandfrei.

Das Ersatzteil kam direkt vom Hersteller aus Holland, darum hat es wohl 3 Tage gedauert.
Ansonsten finde ich den Service super und sage hier nochmal danke an Andre und den Hersteller "De Vijverspecialist".

Ein Freund von mir ist Elektromeister und der hat sich das defekte Teil vorgenommen um herauszufinden was passiert ist.
Wenn sich da was ergibt, gebe ich es hier gerne weiter.


----------



## koiteich1 (12. Apr. 2017)

Hi Hlaus

Freut mich für dich das es so schnell ging.
Ein guter Service macht viel aus.
Ich bin mit Andre auch mehr als zufrieden.
Aber etwas Glück war trotzdem dabei:
Denn es war kein Hochsommer mit 40°


----------



## koiteich1 (1. Feb. 2018)

Hi Klaus
Fast wieder ein Jahr rum und was macht dein Trommler?
Hoffe alles bestens.
Ich bin mit meinem PP50 noch sehr zufrieden


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Feb. 2018)

Gehöre nun auch bald, zur TF Fraktion.
Bei mir wird auch ein PP 50 Einzug halten, hier darf auch Andre ran


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Feb. 2018)

Kann mal jemand ein Bild der Sprühdüsen vom TF machen und ggf. verraten,  welche Nummer oder  Bezeichnung auf den Düsen aufgedruckt ist?

Danke


----------

